# FR: mieux - place de l'adverbe



## rockcracker

"J'appris bien vite à mieux connaître cette fleur."   Le Petit Prince
When_ mieux_ modifies a verb, shouldn't it come after the verb? 
Why was _mieux_  arranged before the verb _connaître_ in this sentence?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,

Nous avons ici un _infinitif_
*Ne pas* manger : Je *ne *mange *pas*.
*Mieux *connaître : Je connais *mieux*.


----------



## rockcracker

Vous avez donné un bon raison. Mais vous l'avez expliqué mal.
_Ne pas mange_r et _Mieux connaître _ont des infinitifs?
Je préfère que vous donniez des phrases entières avez le subjet, l'objet etc
Merci.


----------



## atcheque

_Ne pas mange_r et _Mieux connaître _*sont* des infinitifs  l'adverbe se place avant ; dans une phrase, il passe après.

Je *ne *mange *pas* _de pommes_.
Je connais *mieux* _l'allemand que le tchèque_.
Sujet verbe *adverbe *_objet
PS : _Vous _l'_avez *mal *expliqué. L'adverbe se place entre l'auxiliaire et le participe passé (c'est l'auxiliaire qui "dirige" la construction de la phrase, le participe donne le sens)


----------



## rockcracker

Good illustration. But it seems that you are giving the reversing examples. Dans les règles generals, l'adverbe est toujours placé après la verbe, c'est que j'ai tourvé partout sur l'internet.  Je veux que vous donniez des phrases expliquant votre règle _Nous avons ici un __infinitiff__, _donc l'adverbe est placé *avant* la verbe.
Mais celles deux que vouz avez donné sont des phrases normals, sois _l'adverbe après la verbe_.
Soorry for troubling you. Désolé de vous déranger.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

In fact, you may find the adverb either before an infinitve or after. It depends on the kind of adverbs. Some like quality adverbs (bien, mieux, moins, mal...) are most of the time before the infinitive.

Il faut bien écouter le professeur pour mieux comprendre. You could say Il faut écouter bien le professeur pour comprendre mieux but it is less idiomatic.

Frequency adverbs may slightly change the meaning depending on whether the are before or after an infinitive :
Il faut recommencer souvent : you have to do something a lot of time so that it is useful.
Il faut souvent recommencer : you have to try many times before it is ok.

Some other adverbs may be before or after without changing the meaning.

Beaucoup boire nuit à la santé = Boire beaucoup nuit à la santé.

Hope it helps


----------



## atcheque

Vous ne me dérangez pas

C'est vrai que vous connaissez et maîtrisez apparemment la règle avec le verbe conjugué.
Voici des exemples avec infinitifs :

_J'appris bien vite *à mieux connaître *cette fleur._
_Je viens *de mal expliquer *encore une fois._
_J’espère *bien expliquer *cette fois et* ne pas *_me _*tromper*._


----------



## hobbitwednesdae

Je suis en train de composer une lettre pour mon travail, en français, pour un vendeur français. J'ai mal à traduire ce que je veux dire. Voilà ce que j'ai écrit jusqu'à présent... "C'était un plaisir *de vous conna*î*tre mieux* […]."

I am not sure if what I have (in bold) is the proper and polite way to say,_ It has been a pleasure to get to know you better_. […]


----------



## Maître Capello

As explained in previous posts, the adverb _mieux_ usually comes before the verb if the verb is in the infinitive, keeping in mind that pronouns, if any, must come right before the verb.

You should therefore say, _Ç'a été un plaisir de *mieux* vous connaître_.


----------



## Anna-chonger

Salut,

je me demande si dans une phrase au passé composé, la place de MIEUX et LE MIEUX devient un peu plus libre ?

ex :

  J'ai mieux chanté que lui. / J'ai chanté mieux que lui.
  C'est Lucie qui a le mieux chanté. / C'est Lucie qui a chanté le mieux.

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Effectivement elle est plus libre.


----------



## yuechu

Bonjour !

Aujourd'hui, j'ai entendu la phrase suivante à la télé : Tu savais mieux lire que moi. Est-ce que c'est également possible (et courant) de dire "Tu savais lire mieux que moi" ?
Merci d'avance !


----------



## SwissPete

Oui.


----------



## Maître Capello

C'est en effet possible, mais c'est moins courant que l'antéposition de l'adverbe :

_Tu savais *mieux* lire que moi._ 
_Tu savais lire *mieux* que moi._ ()


----------



## yuechu

Merci, SwissPete et Maître Capello !


----------

